# V6 engine bay clean up



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Had a go at cleaning my engine bay up
Used britemax grimeout, various envy brushes and aerospace 303 on plastic covers

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg1_zpsd3ae81ed.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg2_zps95f85ffd.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg7_zpsaefb3b40.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg8_zps808f7232.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg3_zps5ec9b445.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg4_zps954d45ca.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg5_zps5141f5df.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg6_zpsc8a67da4.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg3_zps8cd45abc.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg4_zps0065ba25.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg5_zpsa283a49b.jpg.html][/URL]

thanks for looking all comments welcome
(hopefully all photos showing now!!!)


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

A few more picture's after having Magnecor KV85 leads fitted

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg9_zpsc6f1988a.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg6_zpsd093e492.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg8_zps52a2b90b.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/imagejpg7_zpsa9cb37a9.jpg.html][/URL]

thanks darren.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Great pics mate !! :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice work, lookin' good!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Great work, looking much fresher.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top job mate:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks for coments fella's :thumb: big improvement to how it was (IMO) suprising how much grime collects under the covers.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

its a fair lump of engine tucked in there isnt it, whats that go like mate?:driver:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

s29nta said:


> its a fair lump of engine tucked in there isnt it, whats that go like mate?:driver:


goes ok, the sound is better 
only 167bhp as standard, but im running a pipercross viper cai, full s/s exhaust system with OBX manifold, sports cat and japspeed cat back with 4inch pipes.
also looking to get it remapped soon, but having a job finding a place to do it.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

always thought they were a nice looking motor and with the v6 you got some oomph and noise too:thumb:


----------



## baldynappa (Mar 15, 2014)

just gotten myself some 303 for my bay, really looking forward for it to stop raining so i can try it out


----------

